# E101 Bescheinigung fürs EU Ausland



## SPSKILLER (12 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, wie das mit den E101 Bescheinigungen bei Freiberuflern funktioniert?

Bei meinen bisherigen Auslandseinsätzen in Europa wurden die zwar oft gefordert, aber ich konnte das immer irgendwie umgehen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Job in Frankreich (Chemiebude).
Die verlangen eine E101 auf Teufel komm raus.
Ohne komme ich bei denen nicht auf den Hof.

Die Jungs meines Auftraggebers bekommen die von der Krankenkasse.
Das macht da die Sekretärin klar.

Meine Krankenkasse (privat) weiss nicht mal was das ist. 

Ich selbst war (bin) eigentlich immer noch der Meinung, dass ich als Selbstständiger sowas gar nicht brauche. 
Ich zahl ja eh keine Sozialversicherungen beim Staat. 

Wie regelt ihr das?

Micha


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiß nicht, ob es hilft, aber ich habe das hier:



> Selbständige müssen den Antrag beim zuständigen  Rentenversicherungsträger stellen. Der Arbeitgeber oder der Selbständige  muss in diesem Antrag unter anderem Angaben zum Arbeitnehmer und zur  Beschäftigung in Deutschland machen.


hier gefunden:


http://www.eu-info.de/sozialversicherung-eu/eformulare/e-100-formulare/e-101/




Schönes Restwochenende!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## SPSKILLER (12 Juni 2010)

> Um diese zu bekommen stellt Frau Mustermanns Arbeitgeber einen Antrag beim zuständigen Träger. Bei gesetzlich Krankenversicherten in Deutschland ist dies die jeweilige Krankenkasse. Selbständige müssen den Antrag beim zuständigen Rentenversicherungsträger stellen.


 
Das mit dem Rentenversicherungsträger ist glaub mein Problem.
Ich habe nur private Rente.

Werde mal Montag bei der Bank anrufen.
Mal schaun was die sagen.

Micha


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, wie das mit den E101 Bescheinigungen bei Freiberuflern funktioniert?
> ...




Hallo,

die Bescheinigung wird normalerweise verlangt, weil sonst das 
entsprechend EU-Unternehmen, welches Dich beschäftigt, die 
Sozialversicherungsbeiträge einbehalten und abführen müsste.

Vermutlich wird Dir hier weitergeholfen:
http://www.dvka.de/oeffentlicheSeiten/ArbeitenAusland/AnwendungE101/AntragE101.htm


----------



## Ludewig (13 Juni 2010)

Für dich ist die Rentenversicherung zuständig. Die bescheinigt dir, dass du ordnungsgemäß *nicht* gesetzlich versichert bist, weil das in D für dich so ist.

Das Formular ziehst du im Netz (e101 ->Guckel), füllst es aus und schickst es an die Rentenversicherung, so kenne ich das. Eine Sozialversicherungsnummer und ein Konto bei der RV hat du ja auch, wenn du befreit bist.

Du brauchst kein E101, aber der Kunde in F. Er muss nachweisen, dass er niemanden beschäftigt, der nicht sozialversichert ist. Sonst müsste er dich versichern.


----------

